# Saturday



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

decided to try again Saturday. Hit that well defined rip it was 80 miles south of Destin. Got there at 9:30 and it was on fire. Lots of dolphin, and big ones. Lots of cudas too. Saw one blue or white that ate a dolphin we had on but didn’t hook him. Threw some cut bait on a big weed patch and caught some Tripple tails. Pretty water. Props to Hilton’s Navigator. They had the right intel.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The cudas were TERRIBLE for us. Lots of dolphin but we didnt see any over 15lbs or so, how big were the ones you ran in to?


----------



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

This big


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

ldw said:


> This big


Nice fish! We were shocked we didnt see any true giants on that line though. Biggest we saw was about that size. No wahoo either.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I hope it doesn't go any further south. I want to go check it out this weekend.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Nice fish! We were shocked we didnt see any true giants on that line though. Biggest we saw was about that size. No wahoo either.




Bout the size of the one we bridled up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

